# Raccoon enrichment



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

As there is a thread for primates i thought a racoon enrichment thread may be a good idea.

Atuki Realy enjoys cardboard boxes. I get a shoe box size box an fill it with shreded newspaper and bits of cat food and ried fruit an nuts. Ten i close the flaps loosely an secure with tape leaving a small gap for his paws to pull everything out. This also works with plastic celebration tubs with a post box hole cut into it.

Ice cubes are a BIG fave of Atukis. So i freeze prawns, crabsticks an the odd little piece of jelly into big cubes. He plays with each cube until its melted and also saves im trying to steal the ice from my drink.

I save the little glass jars from paste an apple suace. He really enjoys trying to get the dregs out of the bottom.

And his fave pass time is sitting in the kitchen sink with the tap on warm and slow!


Anybody got any others?


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

We put bottle top in a rubber weaved ball (used for dogs with a rope attached) They will sit on their bums and play with that for hours.

We also have a massive cat tree in the lounge by the window and Meeka loves to get up on the top shelf and watch the world wonder by.

We also have many many baby toys... But a favorite is a little turtle that has a push button on his shell which they will constantly push and play nursery rhymes we have to put it away after an hour as it goes through us lol..


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

RaccoonsRule said:


> We put bottle top in a rubber weaved ball (used for dogs with a rope attached) They will sit on their bums and play with that for hours.
> 
> We also have a massive cat tree in the lounge by the window and Meeka loves to get up on the top shelf and watch the world wonder by.
> 
> We also have many many baby toys... But a favorite is a little turtle that has a push button on his shell which they will constantly push and play nursery rhymes we have to put it away after an hour as it goes through us lol..



We have a big cat tree too. Atuki loves it and we often find is head poking out of the top hide while he is snoring. The place we find him asleep the most though.....the top shelf of my dressing room. The monster climbs up 3 levels and just pushes the clean ironed clothes onto the floor to make space for his fat bum. I have to bath him every week to make sure he doesnt make the clothes stinky.

He has also figured out how to open bottles an will spend hours trying to get bottles of juice open.


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

fantapants said:


> We have a big cat tree too. Atuki loves it and we often find is head poking out of the top hide while he is snoring. The place we find him asleep the most though.....the top shelf of my dressing room. The monster climbs up 3 levels and just pushes the clean ironed clothes onto the floor to make space for his fat bum. I have to bath him every week to make sure he doesnt make the clothes stinky.
> 
> He has also figured out how to open bottles an will spend hours trying to get bottles of juice open.


Meeka and Rokee has both figured out how to open bottles to.. They can also pull the ring tops on cans of coke... We have to lock the fridge. They have also learnt the nosie the ice machine makes on the fridge and practially climb our legs to get the ice lol. Drink with ice in are just not safe they also ways seem to end up all over the floor!.


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

This is our indoor Trio: Meeka, Rokee and little tinkerbell
View attachment 30439


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Oska likes everything haha.

He has 2 huge cat trees (1 downstairs in the living room and 1 upstairs in his room) I tie toys and ropes from the cat tree and change them about for him too as this keeps him busy for ages.

Has a huge basket full of toys consisting of baby toys (abacus, bead mazes, cubes, play mat etc) as well as dog/cat toys. He loves soft toys too sits sucking them when tired, rag dolls them when hyper and pulls the fluff out the rest of the time.

He likes pouncing on things so he has pop up tents that he runs about and flattens as well as hiding in them if he is getting in to trouble. 

Oska adores marbles and anything small and heavy, bottle tops are a favourite as well. He has a large plastic basin full of water that he plays in too, makes a right mess though! I also put his biscuits and/or grapes in a dog treat ball and he spends ages trying to get them out. 

Haven't given him ice cubes yet though....shall have to try that!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Oska likes everything haha.
> 
> He has 2 huge cat trees (1 downstairs in the living room and 1 upstairs in his room) I tie toys and ropes from the cat tree and change them about for him too as this keeps him busy for ages.
> 
> ...


 
Just be warned.........they go CRAZY or ice cubes, I have lost many a glass of vodka and coke after Atuki has paddled in it to get the ice cubes.

Atuki has a collection of teddies and dolls that have limbs that fit in his mouth for suckling on. He also has bigger toys for de-stuffing. OOOH and he goes insane for eggs. Whole , raw in the shell and cooked too.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

See I'm not an alcohol drinker so never had ice cubes lol shall need to make some up for tomorrow and video it! Yeah toys are same for Oska.

He likes eggs too but not give him it whole in the shell...messy. That will be an outside while going a walk thing me thinks.

Oh btw are you gonna get a boy or a girl for your next coony baby? PR or HR? I am thinking about it myself and was curious what your thoughts were.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> See I'm not an alcohol drinker so never had ice cubes lol shall need to make some up for tomorrow and video it! Yeah toys are same for Oska.
> 
> He likes eggs too but not give him it whole in the shell...messy. That will be an outside while going a walk thing me thinks.
> 
> Oh btw are you gonna get a boy or a girl for your next coony baby? PR or HR? I am thinking about it myself and was curious what your thoughts were.


I was swaying towarda a parent reared female but i am messaging the person thats having to give up her female in clasifieds. I much prefer the idea of taking on a animal in need of a home...........im hust trying to work out the logistics of it an see if the utility room will be big enough for 2 adults until i can get the outdoor extension fitted. Atukis bedroom is deffinatly not big enough for 2. Saying that he is hardly ever in there as he free roams 90% of the time!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yeah I saw your post. Would be excellent if you could take her on permanently 

I was swaying towards a female too but hadn't thought much about PR vs HR....shall see how it goes.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Kasacoonies latest toy is a large parrot toy, the Indestructibell & she absolutely adores it.
Indestructibell - LARGE Parrot Bell - Parrot Proof! on eBay (end time 21-Jan-11 15:57:12 GMT)

I often use parrot toys for her & they keep her amused for hours.
one way of doing this was in her pen I put one are of the top made from timber & mesh & then created a lid type affair on top, placing balls with bells in & other small toys. The put the cat climbing frame under it so she can lie on her back & play with the toys - which, due to the lid cant be thrown out. This also keeps her very amused.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Yeah I saw your post. Would be excellent if you could take her on permanently
> 
> I was swaying towards a female too but hadn't thought much about PR vs HR....shall see how it goes.


Just trying to work on the husband...........he is a little wary as Atuki quite enjoys terrorising the kids by chasing them up and down the stairs trying to nibble their toes. I reckon it would do Atuki the world of good to have a raccoon friend to rough-house with. The cats wont play with him any more and the dogs are too big. He NEEDS a nice raccoon to play with:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

wyot loves his toys with wood beads on like the abacus i got him 

also the best thing a cheap cat treat ball lol the skunks love it he empties them out an they steal them ha ha ha :lol2:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Indy loves ice too, and bottle caps, and any sort of beads. I got her some 8 sided dice the other week, and that kept her entertained for hours! she kept rolling them around and carrying them round the room in her mouth and then rolling them around again haha. She also enjoys stealing change out of pockets  and she likes cat soft toys.. usually suckles on them, since they are quite small and fit nicely in her mouth.. bless her stripy tail!


----------

